# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  INVERTER 220-220 vOLT kAI 220-380

## MAIKLKF

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα Inverter  με ένα SG3525 Μικροελεκτή, PWM χρησιμοποιείται σε όλα τα είδη του ελέγχου ισχύος και τα κυκλώματα μετατροπέα. Μερικά κοινά παραδείγματα περιλαμβάνουν τον έλεγχο του κινητήρα, DC-DC μετατροπείς, DC-AC μετατροπείς και dimmers λάμπα. Υπάρχουν πολυάριθμες ελεγκτές PWM διαθέσιμα που κάνουν τη χρήση και την εφαρμογή του PWM αρκετά εύκολο. Ένα από τα πιο δημοφιλή των εν λόγω ελεγκτές είναι το ευέλικτο και πανταχού παρούσα SG3525 που παράγεται από πολλούς κατασκευαστές - ST Microelectronics, Fairchild Semiconductors, την Ημιαγωγοί, για να αναφέρουμε μερικές.

SG3525 χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως σε DC-DC μετατροπείς, DC-AC μετατροπείς, συστήματα home UPS, ηλιακών μετατροπέων, τροφοδοτικά, φορτιστές μπαταρίας και πολλές άλλες εφαρμογές. Με την κατάλληλη κατανόηση, μπορείτε σύντομα να αρχίσετε να χρησιμοποιείτε SG3525 τον εαυτό σας σε αυτές τις εφαρμογές ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εφαρμογή πραγματικά αυτό απαιτεί τον έλεγχο PWM.


Πριν όμως από την περιγραφή και την εφαρμογή, ας ρίξουμε πρώτα μια ματιά στο διάγραμμα μπλοκ και τη διάταξη pin.


















Pins 1 (Αναστροφή Input) και 2 (μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδος) είναι οι είσοδοι του ενισχυτή σφάλματος επί του σκάφους. Αν αναρωτιέστε τι είναι αυτό, μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε από το ως ένα συγκριτικό που ελέγχει την αύξηση ή μείωση του κύκλου λειτουργίας για την «ανατροφοδότηση» που σας συνδέουν με το Pulse Width Modulation (PWM).


Αυτό λειτουργεί είτε να αυξήσει ή να μειώσει τον κύκλο ανάλογα με τα επίπεδα τάσης στο Inverting και μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδος - ακίδες 1 και 2 αντίστοιχα.



Όταν η τάση στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο (pin 1) είναι μεγαλύτερη από την τάση στην μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο (pin 2), κύκλος μειώνεται.Όταν η τάση στην μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο (pin 2) είναι μεγαλύτερη από την τάση στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο (pin 1), κύκλος αυξάνεται.


Η συχνότητα της PWM εξαρτάται από την χωρητικότητα χρονοδιάγραμμα και την αντίσταση χρονισμού. Ο πυκνωτής χρονισμού (CT) συνδέεται μεταξύ του πείρου 5 και της γείωσης. Η αντίσταση χρονισμού (RT) συνδέεται μεταξύ πείρου 6 και της γείωσης. Η αντίσταση μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών 5 και 7 (RD) καθορίζει το Deadtime (και, επίσης, επηρεάζει ελαφρά την συχνότητα). 


Η συχνότητα σχετίζεται σε RT, CT και RD από τη σχέση:




Με RT RD και στο Ω και CT σε F, f είναι σε Hz.



Τυπικές τιμές της RD είναι στην κλίμακα 10 Ω έως 47Ω. Το εύρος των τιμών που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν (όπως καθορίζεται από τους κατασκευαστές των SG3525) είναι 0Ω έως 500Ω.


RT θα πρέπει να είναι εντός του εύρους 2kΩ να 150kΩ. CT πρέπει να είναι εντός του εύρους 1nF (κωδικός 102) προς 0.2μF (κωδικός 224). Η συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή θα πρέπει να είναι εντός του εύρους 100Hz έως 400kHz. Υπάρχει ένα flip-flop πριν από το στάδιο του οδηγού, λόγω της οποίας τα σήματα εξόδου σας θα έχουν συχνότητες η μισή της συχνότητας του ταλαντωτή που υπολογίζεται χρησιμοποιώντας τον παραπάνω αναφερθέντα τύπο. Έτσι, αν ψάχνετε για να χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτό για ένα μετατροπέα 50Hz, χρειάζεστε σήματα κίνησης των 50Hz. Έτσι, η συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή θα πρέπει να είναι 100Hz.


Η χωρητικότητα που συνδέεται ανάμεσα στο pin 8 και εδάφους παρέχει τη λειτουργικότητα soft-start. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η χωρητικότητα, όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το χρονικό διάστημα μαλακής εκκίνησης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για να πάει από 0% duty cycle στο επιθυμητό κύκλο εργασίας ή το μέγιστο κύκλος είναι μεγαλύτερη. Έτσι, ο κύκλος αυξάνει πιο αργά αρχικά. Λάβετε υπόψη ότι αυτό επηρεάζει μόνο το αρχικό ποσοστό αύξησης του κύκλου λειτουργίας, δηλαδή, ο ρυθμός αύξησης του κύκλου λειτουργίας μετά την SG3525 εκκίνηση.


Τυπικές τιμές της μαλακής εκκίνησης χωρητικότητα κείνται εντός της περιοχής 1 μ F έως 22 μ F, ανάλογα με τον επιθυμητό χρόνο μαλακής εκκίνησης.


Περόνη 16 είναι η έξοδος από το τμήμα αναφοράς τάσης. SG3525 περιέχει μια εσωτερική μονάδα αναφοράς ονομαστική τάση σε +5.1 V που είναι στολισμένα να παρέχει μια ± ακρίβεια 1%. Αυτή η αναφορά είναι συχνά χρησιμοποιείται για να παρέχει μία τάση αναφοράς για τον ενισχυτή σφάλματος για τη ρύθμιση της τάσης αναφοράς ανάδρασης. Μπορεί να συνδεθεί άμεσα με μία από τις εισόδους ή ένα διαιρέτη τάσεως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την περαιτέρω μειώσει την τάση.


Pin 15 είναι VCC - η τάση τροφοδοσίας του SG3525 που κάνει να τρέξει. VCC πρέπει να βρίσκεται εντός του εύρους 8V σε 35V. SG3525 έχει ένα κύκλωμα κλειδώματος κάτω τάσης που εμποδίζει τη λειτουργία όταν VCC είναι κάτω 8V, εμποδίζοντας έτσι την εσφαλμένη λειτουργία ή δυσλειτουργία.


Pin 13 είναι VC - η τάση τροφοδοσίας στο στάδιο του οδηγού SG3525. Είναι συνδεδεμένο με τους συλλέκτες των τρανζίστορ ΝΡΝ στο στάδιο τοτέμ πόλο εξόδου.Εξ ου και η ονομασία VC. VC πρέπει να βρίσκεται εντός του εύρους 4.5V σε 35V. Η τάση δίσκο εξόδου θα είναι μια πτώση τάσης τρανζίστορ κάτω από VC.Έτσι, όταν θα πάτε MOSFETs ισχύος, VC πρέπει να είναι εντός του εύρους 9V σε 18V (όπως οι περισσότεροι MOSFETs ισχύος απαιτούν ελάχιστη 8V να είναι πλήρως και να έχουν μέγιστη τάση VGS κατανομή των 20V). Για την οδήγηση MOSFETs λογική στάθμη, κατώτερο VC μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Πρέπει να ληφθεί μέριμνα για να εξασφαλιστεί ότι η μέγιστη τάση VGS κατανομή του MOSFET δεν πέρασε. Ομοίως, όταν οι έξοδοι τροφοδοτούνται σε SG3525 άλλου οδηγού ή IGBT, VC πρέπει να επιλέγονται ανάλογα, έχοντας κατά νου την απαιτούμενη τάση για τη συσκευή που τροφοδοτείται ή να οδηγείται. Είναι κοινή πρακτική να δέσει VC στην VCC VCC όταν είναι κάτω από 20V.


Πείρος 12 είναι η σύνδεση γείωσης και πρέπει να συνδέεται με την γείωση του κυκλώματος. Θα πρέπει να μοιραστούν ένα κοινό έδαφος με τη συσκευή που οδηγεί.


Πείρους 11 και 14 είναι οι έξοδοι από τις οποίες τα σήματα κίνησης είναι να ληφθούν. Είναι οι έξοδοι του σταδίου SG3525 εσωτερικής οδηγού και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να οδηγήσει άμεσα MOSFETs και IGBTs. Έχουν ένα συνεχές ρεύμα βαθμολογία 100mA και μέγιστη βαθμολογία 500mA. Όταν απαιτείται μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα ή καλύτερα δίσκο, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα περαιτέρω στάδιο οδηγού με τη χρήση διακριτών τρανζίστορ ή ένα ειδικό στάδιο του οδηγού. Ομοίως, ένα στάδιο του οδηγού θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται κατά την οδήγηση τη συσκευή που προκαλεί η υπερβολική κατανάλωση ισχύος και θέρμανσης SG3525. Όταν οδηγείτε MOSFETs σε διάταξη γέφυρας, high-low πλευρά τους οδηγούς ή μετασχηματιστές gate-drive πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται ως το SG3525 έχει σχεδιαστεί μόνο για τη μονάδα της πλευράς χαμηλής πίεσης.



Pin 10 είναι κλείσιμο. Όταν αυτή η περόνη είναι χαμηλή, PWM είναι ενεργοποιημένη. Όταν αυτή η περόνη είναι υψηλή, το μάνδαλο PWM ρυθμίζεται άμεσα. Αυτό παρέχει την ταχύτερη φλας-off στις εξόδους. Συγχρόνως ο πυκνωτής soft-start εκκενώνεται με 150 μ μία πηγή ρεύματος. Μια εναλλακτική μέθοδος για τον τερματισμό λειτουργίας του SG3525 είναι να τραβήξει είτε pin 8 ή 9 pin χαμηλά. Ωστόσο, αυτό δεν είναι τόσο γρήγορη όσο χρησιμοποιώντας τον πείρο τερματισμού. Έτσι, όταν απαιτείται γρήγορη διακοπή λειτουργίας, ένα υψηλό σήμα θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται στον ακροδέκτη 10. Η επαφή αυτή δεν θα πρέπει να αφεθεί κυμαινόμενο καθώς θα μπορούσε να πάρει το θόρυβο και να προκαλέσει προβλήματα. Έτσι, αυτή η καρφίτσα συνήθως κρατιέται χαμηλά με ένα pull-down αντίσταση.


Pin 9 είναι η αποζημίωση. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε συνδυασμό με πείρο 1 για να παρέχει αντιστάθμιση ανάδρασης.


Τώρα που έχουμε δει τη λειτουργία του κάθε pin, ας σχεδιάσουμε ένα κύκλωμα με το SG3525 και να δούμε πώς θα διατίθενται προς χρήση στην πράξη.


Ας κάνουμε ένα κύκλωμα λειτουργεί σε 50kHz, MOSFETs οδήγησης (σε διαμόρφωση push-pull) που οδηγούν ένα πυρήνα φερρίτη η οποία στη συνέχεια βήματα μέχρι την υψηλή συχνότητα AC και στη συνέχεια ανορθώνεται και φιλτράρεται για να δώσει ένα 290V ρυθμίζονται εξόδου DC που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να τρέξει ένα ή περισσότερα συμπαγών λαμπτήρων φθορισμού.


Για τον υπολογισμό στροφές, δείτε το άρθρο μου "φερρίτη Transformer Ενεργοποιεί Υπολογισμός High-Frequency/SMPS Inverter":http://tahmidmc.blogspot.com/2012/12...lculation.html



Έτσι, εδώ είναι το κύκλωμα (κάντε κλικ στο κύκλωμα για μεγέθυνση της εικόνας):








Ας το αναλύσουμε και να δούμε τι έχω κάνει.


Μπορείτε να δείτε κατ 'αρχάς ότι η τάση τροφοδοσίας έχει παρασχεθεί και του εδάφους έχει συνδεθεί. Επίσης παρατηρήστε ότι η VC έχει συνδεθεί με VCC. Έχω προσθέσει μια μαζική και έναν πυκνωτή αποσύνδεσης σε όλες τις πινέζες της προσφοράς. Ο πυκνωτής αποσύνδεσης (0,1 μ F) θα πρέπει να τοποθετούνται όσο πιο κοντά στο SG3525 όσο το δυνατόν. Θα πρέπει πάντα να χρησιμοποιείτε αυτό για όλα τα σχέδιά σας. Μην παραλείψετε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πυκνωτή, είτε, αν και μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια μικρότερη τιμή.


Ας δούμε τις πινέζες των 5, 6 και 7. Έχω προσθέσει ένα μικρό RD αντίσταση (ανάμεσα στις ακίδες 5 και 7), η οποία παρέχει ένα μικρό νεκρό χρόνο. Έχω συνδεθεί RT μεταξύ ακίδας 6 και έδαφος και CT ανάμεσα στο pin 5 και της γείωσης. RD = 22 Ω , CT = 1nF (Κωδικός: 102) και RT = 15k Ω . Αυτό δίνει μια συχνότητα ταλαντωτή:






Δεδομένου ότι η συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή είναι 94.6kHz, η συχνότητα μεταγωγής είναι 0,5 * 94.6kHz = 47.3kHz και αυτό είναι αρκετά κοντά στην συχνότητα στόχο μας που είναι τα 50kHz. Τώρα, αν είχαν ανάγκη 50kHz ακριβής, τότε ο καλύτερος τρόπος θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα δοχείο (μεταβλητή αντίσταση) σε σειρά με RT και ρυθμίστε το pot, ή να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα δοχείο (μεταβλητή αντίσταση), όπως RT, αν και προτιμώ το πρώτο, όπως επιτρέπει τη λεπτομερή ρύθμιση της συχνότητας.


Ας δούμε τώρα pin 8. Έχω συνδέσει ένα 1 μ πυκνωτή F από το pin 8 έδαφος και αυτό αποτελεί ένα μικρό soft-start. Έχω αποφεύγεται χρησιμοποιώντας πολύ μεγάλο soft-start όπως η αργή αύξηση του κύκλου λειτουργίας (και, συνεπώς, την αργή αύξηση της τάσης) προκαλεί προβλήματα κατά τη χρήση συμπαγών λαμπτήρων φθορισμού στην έξοδο.


Ας δούμε τώρα pin 10. Αρχικά είναι τράβηξε μέχρι Vref με ένα pull-up αντίσταση. Έτσι, PWM είναι απενεργοποιημένη και δεν τρέχει. Ωστόσο, όταν ο διακόπτης είναι σε λειτουργία, πείρος 10 είναι τώρα στο έδαφος και έτσι PWM είναι ενεργοποιημένη. Έτσι, έχουμε κάνει χρήση της δυνατότητας SG3525 shutdown (μέσω του pin 10). Έτσι, ο διακόπτης λειτουργεί σαν διακόπτης on / off.


Πείρος 2 συνδέεται με VREF και είναι έτσι σε ένα δυναμικό 5,1 V ( ± 1%). Η έξοδος του μετατροπέα είναι συνδεδεμένο με πείρο 1 μέσω ενός διαιρέτη τάσεως με αντιστάσεις 56kΩ και 1kΩ. Αναλογία της τάσης είναι 57:1. Στο γνώμη "ισορροπίας", η τάση στο pin 1 είναι 5.1V, καθώς αυτός είναι ο στόχος του ενισχυτή σφάλματος - να ρυθμίσει τον κύκλο για να ρυθμίσετε την τάση στο pin 1, έτσι ώστε να είναι ίση με εκείνη της περόνης 2. Έτσι, όταν η τάση στο pin 1 είναι 5.1V, η τάση στην έξοδο είναι 5.1V * 57 = 290.7V και αυτό είναι αρκετά κοντά στο στόχο μας 290V. Εάν απαιτείται μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, μία από τις αντιστάσεις μπορεί είτε να αντικατασταθεί με μια κατσαρόλα ή σε σειρά με ένα δοχείο και το δοχείο ρυθμίζεται για να δώσει υποχρεωτική ανάγνωση.


Ο παράλληλος συνδυασμός της αντίστασης και πυκνωτή μεταξύ των ακίδων 1 και 9 προβλέπει αποζημίωση ανατροφοδότηση. Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες σε χρηματική αποζημίωση ανατροφοδότηση είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα από μόνο του.


Pins 11 και 14 οδηγούν τα MOSFETs. Υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με την πύλη για να περιορίσει το ρεύμα πύλης. Οι αντιστάσεις από την πύλη προς την πηγή διασφαλίσει ότι MOSFETs δεν παίρνουν λάθος ενεργοποιηθεί.


Έτσι, αυτό είναι όλο. Μπορείτε να δείτε ότι αυτό είναι αρκετά εύκολο να σχεδιάσει το κύκλωμα. Αν έχετε καταλάβει όλα αυτά, μπορείτε τώρα να σχεδιάσουν κυκλώματα με SG3525 τον εαυτό σας. Προσπαθήστε να κάνετε μερικές, π.χ. για έξοδο 50Hz και με απομονωμένο ανατροφοδότηση. Εάν δεν μπορείτε να μην ανησυχείτε, θα βάλω ένα άλλο άρθρο με λίγα περισσότερα κυκλώματα που χρησιμοποιούν SG3525 έτσι ώστε να γίνει απολύτως σαφές με αυτό (αν δεν το έχετε κάνει ήδη).
Όλες η πληροφορίες είναι αναρτημένες στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση  http://tahmidmc.blogspot.gr/2013/01/...planation.html

Εάν εφαρμόσω 220 βόλτ με κατάλληλα μοσφετ και αφαιρέσω και της διόδους ανορθώσεις  θα μπορέσω να ελέγχο 220 βολτ

----------


## chip

το Sg3525 δεν είναι μικροελεγκτής αλλά διαμορφωτής PWM.... με το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις δημιούργησες DC310V... αυτός είναι ο σκοπός ή πρέπει να βγάλεις και AC? (AC ημίτονο ή τραπέζιο/τετράγωνο...)
 Συνολική ισχύς εφαρμογής?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> το Sg3525 δεν είναι μικροελεγκτής αλλά διαμορφωτής PWM.... με το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις δημιούργησες DC310V... αυτός είναι ο σκοπός ή πρέπει να βγάλεις και AC? (AC ημίτονο ή τραπέζιο/τετράγωνο...)
>  Συνολική ισχύς εφαρμογής?



καλημέρα και AC Αφού αφαιρέσουμε την ανόρθωση και παλμό ημίτονο και συνολική ισχύ 3KW

----------


## FILMAN

> Εάν εφαρμόσω 220 βόλτ με κατάλληλα μοσφετ και αφαιρέσω και της διόδους ανορθώσεις  θα μπορέσω να ελέγχο 220 βολτ



Αν εννοείς να πάρεις ημίτονο, *όχι.* Θέλεις κατά πολύ πολυπλοκότερο σύστημα.

Πάντως η μετάφραση ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## hurt30

> Ο παράλληλος συνδυασμός της αντίστασης και πυκνωτή *μεταξύ των ακίδων 1  και 9 προβλέπει αποζημίωση ανατροφοδότηση. Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες σε  χρηματική αποζημίωση* ανατροφοδότηση είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα από μόνο  του.



Πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις!!!!!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## chip

το συγκεκριμένο δουλεύει στα 50KHz... και παράγει τετραγωνική έξοδο... (πριν την ανόρθωση....)
πέρα απ όλα καλύτερα να φτιάξεις καμιά 100W και μετά να φτιάξεις άλλο στα 500 και μετά άλλο στα 1000.... και μετά άλλο στα 3KW ο λόγος είναι οτι δεν είναι τα πράγματα σε αυτές τις ισχύς τόσο απλά...

Η είσοδος θα είναι 12V και η έξοδος 220 στα 3KW? μιλάμε για πάνω από 250Α έχεις καταλάβει για τι ρεύματα μιλάμε?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Αν εννοείς να πάρεις ημίτονο, *όχι.* Θέλεις κατά πολύ πολυπλοκότερο σύστημα.
> 
> Πάντως η μετάφραση ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!



Καλά τι λες για το κύκλωμα καλησπέρα? θα Μπορέσει να  μου δώσει αυτά που ζητάω

----------


## MAIKLKF

> το συγκεκριμένο δουλεύει στα 50KHz... και παράγει τετραγωνική έξοδο... (πριν την ανόρθωση....)
> πέρα απ όλα καλύτερα να φτιάξεις καμιά 100W και μετά να φτιάξεις άλλο στα 500 και μετά άλλο στα 1000.... και μετά άλλο στα 3KW ο λόγος είναι οτι δεν είναι τα πράγματα σε αυτές τις ισχύς τόσο απλά...
> 
> Η είσοδος θα είναι 12V και η έξοδος 220 στα 3KW? μιλάμε για πάνω από 250Α έχεις καταλάβει για τι ρεύματα μιλάμε?



Μα δεν θέλω απο 12 βολτ απο την πηγή των μόσφετ να δώσω 220 και το έλεγχο με το κύκλωμα όχι να πάρει 12 και να το κάνει 220

----------


## MAIKLKF

Μάλων πρέπει να επιλέξω άλλο κύκλωμα που να είναι πιω κοντά στην κατασκευή μου τι λέτε; Μάλλον είναι προτιμότερο να βρω άλλη λύση ?

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις!!!!!!



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Η μετάφραση φταίει

----------


## FILMAN

Μιχάλη αυτό το κύκλωμα που βρήκες δεν έχει πολύ σχέση με αυτό που θες να κάνεις, και για να σε προλάβω, αυτό που θες να κάνεις δεν γίνεται με τόσο απλό κύκλωμα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Μιχάλη αυτό το κύκλωμα που βρήκες δεν έχει πολύ σχέση με αυτό που θες να κάνεις, και για να σε προλάβω, αυτό που θες να κάνεις δεν γίνεται με τόσο απλό κύκλωμα.



καλησπέρα εύλογο ερώτημα τι προτείνεις; είναι πολλής κόσμος που ενδιαφέρετε και νομίζω θα ήταν καλό να φτιάξουμε ένα τί λες εσύ?

----------


## FILMAN

Λέω να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο inverter...

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλό μου ακούγετε Αλλά 1) το κινέζικό έχει απο 100 ευρά και δεν έχει τίποτα ούτε προστασίες εγγύηση κ.τ.λ το ευρωπαϊκό είναι υψηλό το βαλάντιον απο 200 και πάνω δεν θα  ήμουν ευχαριστημένος να αγοράσω καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα η κατασκευή αν δεν βρω κάτι καλύτερο για αγωρά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση 
Α Για κοίτα!!!! στο φουρνάκι  μέσα για κανένα σχέδιο βρε τι γέλια έκανα  :Lol:

----------


## chip

για 3kw και νομίζεις οτι θα σου κοστίσει να φτιάξει πρωτότυπο μόνο 200 ευρώ? Αστειεύεσαι μάλλον! 
Θα ασχολείσαι ένα 6μηνο 5 ώρες την ημέρα (εννοείτε θα χρειαστείς παλμογράφο) και αν τα καταφέρεις... θα σου έχει κοστίσει πάνω από 500 ευρώ!

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα Chip Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσο χρόνο θα μου πάρει, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θα το πετάξω ποτέ και τα υλικά δεν κοστίζουν τόσο τί θα έχει επάνω πυραύλους υπάρχουν και υλικά απο την ανακύκλωση με 0 ευρώ και λίγο πάνω απο το 0 
Με σχέδιο υπάρχει κάτι να το μελετήσω την αρχή λειτουργίας του και βλέπουμε 

Υ.Σ Άμα σήκωνα τα χέρια ψιλά με το παραμικρό θα ήμουν αιχμάλωτος τώρα με το hi hi

----------


## chip

για να πάρεις 3kw υπάρχουν 2 σενάρια... το ένα είναι από τα 12V πάς στα 3ΚW με ημίτονο (φτιαγμένο με PWM)  και θα χρειαστείς ένα τέρας μετασχηματιστή 3KW που θα εργάζεται στα 50ΗΖ και ρώτα να δεις πόσο θα σου κοστίσει... 
και το δεύτερο σενάριο και ποιο δύσκολο θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις με ένα κύκλωμα σαν αυτό που μας έδειξες 310V DC και μετά με μια γέφυρα με Mosfet να δημιουργήσεις με Pwm το ημίτονο όπου στη συνέχεια θα το φιλτράρεις και θα παρεις καθαρό ημίτονο...
μόνο που για 3kw θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις αρκετά Mosfet παράλληλα και μέχρι να μάθεις όλα τα "μυστικά" (dead time χαμηλές αυτεπαγωγές να μην περνάει θόρυβος στο κύκλωμα ελέγχο κλπ) θα κάψεις αρκετά Mosfet ή IGBT... 
Τι να πω έχεις τόσο μεγάλο απόθεμα σε τροφοδοτικά από PC ή UPS για να ξηλώνεις εξαρτήματα?

εγώ δεν είπα να σηκώσεις τα χέρια αλλά να αρχίσεις να φτιάχνεις κάτι μικρότερο πχ 100W και να μαθαίνεις και να το βελτιώνεις... 

πρώτα έφτιαξαν πυραύλους που πήγαιναν μερικές 100δες μέτρα μετά μερικά χιλιόμετρα μετά 100δες χιλιόμετρα μετά μπορούσαν να πάνε από μια ήπειρο στην άλλη και μετά να κάνουν διαστημικά ταξίδια...

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλά τα λες έτσι είναι δεν έχεις άδικο απλά το να φτιάξεις ενα μικρό μετά ένα πιω μεγάλο και μετά αυτό που θες ε δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο απλά μετά από ώριμη σκέψη αποφάσισα να αρχίσω απο ένα ζευγάρι θετικό και αρνητικό παλμό για να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω την συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Στο διάστημα αυτό θα μαζέψω διάφορα μόσφετ που να δέχονται 220 v και βλέπουμε ίσως πετύχουμε και κανένα σχέδιο και πολλή τύχη χρειάζεται στο μάζεμα των υλικών γιατί δεν τα έχεις όπως θες

----------


## FILMAN

Μιχάλη νομίζω ότι μέσα στο μυαλό σου το έχεις σκεφτεί πολύ πιο απλά απ' ότι (πρέπει να) είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Το βασικό τμήμα ισχύος δεν έχει μόνο 2 MOSFET αλλά 6, και αυτό πίστεψέ με είναι *το πιο απλό κομμάτι...* Όλο το ζουμί της υπόθεσης είναι στο *κύκλωμα ελέγχου* αυτών των 6 MOSFET... Φαντάσου ότι για να έχεις ένα σχετικά σοβαρό κύκλωμα, πρέπει να κοιτάς:

α) Το ρεύμα από κάθε (low side τουλάχιστον) MOSFET ώστε να προστατεύεις την κατασκευή σου από βραχυκυκλώματα ή υπερφορτώσεις στην έξοδο

β) Τον χρόνο και το μέγεθος που θα έχει το υπερβολικό αυτό ρεύμα για να αποφασίσεις αν όντως πρόκειται για πρόβλημα

γ) Τη θερμοκρασία της ψύκτρας για να ενεργοποιείς ανεμιστήρα ή να κόβεις τη λειτουργία του μηχανήματος

δ) Την τάση στο DC BUS ώστε να ενεργοποιείς μια αντίσταση ισχύος που θα καταναλώνει ισχύ αν φρενάρεις (ηλεκτρικά) τον κινητήρα απότομα

ε) Να φτιάξεις ρυθμιζόμενες ράμπες επιτάχυνσης - επιβράδυνσης και έλεγχο V/f

στ) Να φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα που θα δίνει τους παλμούς στα MOSFET με τη σωστή σειρά

ζ) Να φτιάξεις τους νεκρούς χρόνους για τα MOSFET

η) Να δεις πώς θα οδηγήσεις τα high side MOSFET

θ) Να φτιάξεις interface που να διαβάζει το σήμα ελέγχου (π.χ. αναλογικό 1...10V), τις ψηφιακές εισόδους που θα ελέγχουν τη φορά του κινητήρα, την περιστροφή ή το σταμάτημα, κ.λ.π.

ι) Να σχεδιάσεις κατάλληλα φίλτρα για την έξοδο

ια) Αν το κάνεις active PFC (που για μεγάλες ισχείς είναι πια επιβεβλημένο) θα πρέπει να σχεδιάσεις και αυτό το κομμάτι επίσης

ιβ) Να σχεδιάσεις διάφορα βοηθητικά κυκλώματα π.χ. τροφοδοτικό, inrush current limit, προστασία υπότασης, κ.λ.π.

Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι με όλα αυτά τα 200€ που σκέφτεσαι να δώσεις *είναι λίγα.*

----------


## MAIKLKF

Φίλιππε όλα αυτά που ανέφερες τα έχουν αυτά τα inverter που στοιχίζουν 160 δολάρια τελική;  και απο αυτά τα 40 είναι μεταφορικά!! Άρα τι μένει 120 /3=40 δολάρια -10 δολάρια συσκευασία πλαστικά κουτιά τι έμεινε καθαρό κεφάλαιο 30!!!! δολάρια άρα αν δώσω 160 δολάρια αυτό που θα πάρω είναι 30 δολάρια inverter Λυπάμαι δεν θα συμφωνήσω με το κινεζικό σκουπίδι της ρομποτικής μιας χρίσεις sory  αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε να το φτιάξουμε καλός διαφορετικά δεν ταΐζω τους ενδιάμεσους που θέλουν να πουλάνε σκουπίδια 
θα το παλέψω με διπλό τετραγωνικό παλμό  θετικό και αρνητικό θα τους ρίξω σε συγκριτές  φάσεως και θα οδηγήσω μια συστοιχία μόσφετ  θα περιορίσω το ρεύμα με αντίσταση  και βλέπουμε

Για την τάση αναφοράς μικρό μετασχηματιστή 220-380 για την αναφορά σχεδόν όπως κάνουμε στα τροφοδοτικά

----------


## chip

εε... όταν μιλάμε για Inverter Μιλάμε για τριφασικό για κινητήρα? Τότε χοντραίνει το πράγμα όπως ακριβώς τα είπε ο filman
(δεν είχα προσέξει το 380)
Το μυαλό μου πήγαινε DC το AC....
αλλάζει όλο το σενάριο....
Δες το τσιπάκι mc3phac της Motorola....

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ chip

----------


## chip

να σαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε όλα αυτά που ανέφερες τα έχουν αυτά τα inverter που στοιχίζουν 160 δολάρια τελική;  και απο αυτά τα 40 είναι μεταφορικά!! Άρα τι μένει 120 /3=40 δολάρια -10 δολάρια συσκευασία πλαστικά κουτιά τι έμεινε καθαρό κεφάλαιο 30!!!! δολάρια άρα αν δώσω 160 δολάρια αυτό που θα πάρω είναι 30 δολάρια inverter Λυπάμαι δεν θα συμφωνήσω με το κινεζικό σκουπίδι της ρομποτικής μιας χρίσεις sory  αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε να το φτιάξουμε καλός διαφορετικά δεν ταΐζω τους ενδιάμεσους που θέλουν να πουλάνε σκουπίδια 
> θα το παλέψω με διπλό τετραγωνικό παλμό  θετικό και αρνητικό θα τους ρίξω σε συγκριτές  φάσεως και θα οδηγήσω μια συστοιχία μόσφετ  θα περιορίσω το ρεύμα με αντίσταση  και βλέπουμε
> 
> Για την τάση αναφοράς μικρό μετασχηματιστή 220-380 για την αναφορά σχεδόν όπως κάνουμε στα τροφοδοτικά



Μα είναι πολύ απλό: Αν κατασκευάσεις ένα κομμάτι μιας συσκευής θα σου κοστίσει π.χ. 20€, ενώ τα δέκα κομμάτια δεν θα σου κοστίσουν 200€, αλλά 70€. Αυτός που λες που φτιάχνει ένα inverter με κόστος 30$ (περισσότερα γι αυτό παρακάτω), άσχετα αν εσύ το αγοράζεις 160$, δεν φτιάχνει μόνο 1 ... 2 κομμάτια. Φτιάχνει εκατοντάδες ή χιλιάδες κομμάτια. Εσύ για να φτιάξεις ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά μόνο ένα κομμάτι, δεν θα ξοδέψεις μόνο 30$. Όσο για το κόστος των 30$, μια και μιλάμε για inverter 3kW, για δες αυτό το module:

http://www.electronicsdatasheets.com...pdf?format=pdf

που είναι για μοτέρ 3kW, και δες εδώ και την τιμή του:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...mikron-3997449

90 δολαριάκια μόνο για το module. Βάλε τώρα πλακέτες, τροφοδοτικό, διάφορα κυκλώματα, ψύκτρα, κουτί κ.λ.π. και πες μου πόσο θα πάει το μαλλί.

Θα μου πεις, "εγώ δεν θα βάλω module, θα βάλω διακριτούς ημιαγωγούς". Έστω. Ακόμα κι έτσι τα 30$ το κομμάτι το βλέπω άπιαστο όνειρο!

Τώρα όσον αφορά τη μέθοδο που λες να χρησιμοποιήσεις, είσαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι πας να κάνεις; Πού κολλάνε οι συγκριτές φάσεως που λες, επίσης περιορισμός *ποιου* ρεύματος με αντίσταση, και για ποια τάση αναφοράς λες μέσω μετασχηματιστή; Να σου θυμίσω ότι στην έξοδο θες *μεταβλητή συχνότητα!*

----------


## chip

Φίλιππε σε όλα αυτά έχεις 100 δίκιο... από εκεί και πέρα μπορεί να φτιάξει κάτι σε αρκετά χαμηλό κόστος με το τσιπάκι mc3phac

----------


## MAIKLKF

καθίστε βρε Παιδιά δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα μισώ λεπτό για δες αυτό :http://www.modulesgo.com/inverter-22...50b-p-422.html Με ούτε 50 ευρό τί λέτε τώρα θέλει μελέτη δεν είναι το κύκλωμα ένα εισιτήριο ούτε ένα 555
προς θεού 
Και ας πούμε ότι ξεκινάω απο εδώ  
να μου δώσει το κατάλληλο εύρος συχνότητας και μετά προχωράμε και στα υπόλοιπα στάδια σιγά σιγά μην κάνετε έτσι 
Αγαπητέ μου φίλιππε το θέμα είναι να δουλέψει με φτωχά υλικά και όχι με βασιλικές κορόνες  microchip και τα τιάφτα τότε τι κάνουμε 
θα φτιάξουμε πρώτα την Γεννήτρια μετά το πρώτο οδηγώ που θα ενισχύσει το κύκλωμα και μετά πάμε σε μίξη της τάσης αναφοράς κ.τλ 
πρώτα θα ετοιμάσουμε το καράβι και μετά το τιμόνι  :Thumbup:

----------


## chip

σωστά Inverter υπήρχαν και τη δεκαετία του 1960 με thyristor... όχι τώρα που έχουμε τα Mosfet και τα Igbt που τα ανοίγουμε και τα κλείνουμε για πλάκα....  :Lol:

----------


## MAIKLKF

> σωστά Inverter υπήρχαν και τη δεκαετία του 1960 με thyristor... όχι τώρα που έχουμε τα Mosfet και τα Igbt που τα ανοίγουμε και τα κλείνουμε για πλάκα....



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :hahahha:   :Thumbup:

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε σε όλα αυτά έχεις 100 δίκιο... από εκεί και πέρα μπορεί να φτιάξει κάτι σε αρκετά χαμηλό κόστος με το τσιπάκι mc3phac



H αλήθεια είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο IC το είχα εντοπίσει πριν κανένα χρόνο που κοίταγα να κάνω κανένα ρυθμιστή στροφών έτσι για την πλάκα, και δεδομένου ότι έχω 5 - 6 κομμάτια PS21245E στην άκρη που κάθονται κάτι χρόνια... Το είχα βρει τότε στον mouser γύρω στα 20€ το κομμάτι αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά τελικά δεν πήρα κανένα...  :Sad: 





> καθίστε βρε Παιδιά δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα μισώ λεπτό για δες αυτό :http://www.modulesgo.com/inverter-22...50b-p-422.html Με ούτε 50 ευρό τί λέτε τώρα θέλει μελέτη δεν είναι το κύκλωμα ένα εισιτήριο ούτε ένα 555
> προς θεού 
> Και ας πούμε ότι ξεκινάω απο εδώ  
> να μου δώσει το κατάλληλο εύρος συχνότητας και μετά προχωράμε και στα υπόλοιπα στάδια σιγά σιγά μην κάνετε έτσι 
> Αγαπητέ μου φίλιππε το θέμα είναι να δουλέψει με φτωχά υλικά και όχι με βασιλικές κορόνες  microchip και τα τιάφτα τότε τι κάνουμε 
> θα φτιάξουμε πρώτα την Γεννήτρια μετά το πρώτο οδηγώ που θα ενισχύσει το κύκλωμα και μετά πάμε σε μίξη της τάσης αναφοράς κ.τλ 
> πρώτα θα ετοιμάσουμε το καράβι και μετά το τιμόνι



Μιχάλη. Το υπεραπλουστεύεις στο μυαλό σου. Δυστυχώς με απλά, λίγα και φτηνά υλικά, απλώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σοβαρή δουλειά. Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να γινόταν ένα τέτοιο inverter με 4 αντιστάσεις, 2 πυκνωτές, 1 δίοδο και 3 τρανζίστορ, *αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται.* Αυτό το κύκλωμα που βρήκες με το 555 σου δίνει απλώς μια μεταβλητή συχνότητα σχεδόν άχρηστη για το σκοπό που θέλεις (όχι ημίτονο - όχι ημιτονοειδώς ρυθμιζόμενο εύρος) *και φυσικά όχι συμμετρική ως προς γη όπως παραπλανητικά/εσφαλμένα έχουν σχεδιάσει στην έξοδο.*





> σωστά Inverter υπήρχαν και τη δεκαετία του 1960 με thyristor... όχι τώρα που έχουμε τα Mosfet και τα Igbt που τα ανοίγουμε και τα κλείνουμε για πλάκα....



Πω πω... Ναι! Βέβαια οι επιδόσεις τους με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι για γέλια, δεδομένου ότι η διαφοροποίηση της τάσης εξόδου επεριορίζετο σε ... 2 ή λίγα περισσότερα επίπεδα, μόνο ημίτονο δεν ήταν δηλαδή! Άσε που έπρεπε να πονοκεφαλιάσεις με τις αποκοπές των SCR!

----------


## MAIKLKF

Αρκετά γελάσαμε το θέμα είναι Σοβαρό θέλει ειδικά εξαρτήματα και μελετάμε της βαθμίδες και ειδικά mosfet που υποστηρίζουν υψηλές τάσεις και ρεύματα 
με αρκετή υπομονή και προσπάθεια των λίγο χρόνο που έχω μετά την δουλειά
Βοηθάνε και τα φιλαράκια και με ένα pic controller  θα ελέγχουμε την μεταβολή της συχνότητας και ειδικά παράλληλα ζεύγη mosfet σε κάθε φάση θα μας εξασφαλίσουν το ρεύμα στα 3 kw Αυτά

----------

